
T5 Trivia: Play against T5 (Google's new NLP model) in a trivia challenge - Riccardo_G
http://t5-trivia.glitch.me/
======
DrScump
I gave up when it said my proper capitalization of "Captain Hook" was wrong
and only "captain hook" was considered correct.

